# Gaming Notebook



## ThorstenHeiko (20. November 2010)

Guten Abend. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming-Notebook für höchstens 800€.
Muss keine Wahnsinns-Leistung haben, die meisten spiele sollten aber schon auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen laufen.

Folgende Werte hatte ich mir ungefähr vorgestellt:

Festplatte:          mindestens 500gb
Ram:                  4gb
Betriebssystem:   Windows 7 64-bit

Der Akku sollte schon 3h aushalten. Ich hätte am liebsten eine Dx11-fähige GraKa, am liebsten von Ati.

Achso, Cardreader & HDMI sollten vorhanden sein, gerne auch Bluetooth.

Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich bis jetzt diesen hier.
Was haltet ihr von dem? Habt ihr ungefähre Vermutungen, was darauf laufen würde und was nicht? Viel teurer sollte es nicht werden.


----------



## Bu11et (21. November 2010)

Da ich ebenfals dabei bin mir ein Laptop zu suchen, hab ich mich da auch bischen schlau gemacht und mir paar Benchmarks angeguckt, was man so für ein laptop haben muss, damit du eben alles mittel spielen kannst. Und eins kann ich dir sagen: mit dem von dir ausgewählten Modell wirst du kaum was auf mittel spielen können, geschweige den auf hoch . Also da solltest du dich vorerst selber schlau machen, was es so aufm Markt gibt und dir ein paar herrausfiltern. So könnte man dir besser bei der Entscheidung helfen. Aber sich hier mal extra dafür zu registrieren und dann zu erwarten, dass andere die Arbeit für dich machen ist schon bischen dreist (meine persönliche Meinung). Deshalb vorher die Auswahl etwas genau einschränken, als nur "800 €".  hilft da meistens .
Das Notebook, was du dir bereits ausgesucht hast ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig ziemlich gut. Jedoch wirst du, wie gesagt, kaum was damit vernünftig zocken können (wäre nicht shclecht, wenn du paar Games als Beispiel aufzählst). 
Ich persönlich würde da sowieso zu einem Notebook mit einem i7 empfehlen. Aber das ist halt nicht jedermans Budget.


----------



## nulchking (21. November 2010)

Der den du vorgeschlagen hast würde ich nehmen, da der Laptop eh nur 1333x768 hat müsste die Grafikkarte ausreichen um auf Mittel zu spielen. Evtl. nochmal den anschauen:
Acer TravelMate 5742G-564G50Mnss (LX.TZL02.013) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Torsley (21. November 2010)

sehr cool ich hatte vorhin auch gesucht und ähnliche acer gesehen. aber das von dir hat ja nen mattes display das werde ich mir gleich mal vormerken. hatte mir auch notebooks mit der 5650 rausgesucht.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (21. November 2010)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten.
Ich halte das hier für nicht wirklich dreist, schließlich ist es doch ein Forum, bei dem man eben hilfe von Leuten bekommt, die mehr Ahnung haben. Natürlich nur wenn sie möchten.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Laut diesem oder diesem Video, sollen ja mehr oder weniger aktuelle Spiele ganz gut darauf laufen.

Ich würde dann eher simple Spiele wie CS oder HL2 spielen, aber auch neuere wie die oben verlinkten.

Was ich vergessen habe: Es ist mir wichtig, dass es 15-16 Zoll sind, auf keinen Fall 17" ^^
Achso... Wo ist in diesem Forum der "Danke"-Button?

Edit: 
Ich bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, dass ich den Acer kaufen werde. Oder spricht irgendwas dagegen? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2010)

Für den Preis bekommst Du aber auch Modelle mit einer AMD 5650, die ist deutlich besser. ZB

Acer TravelMate 5740G-5464G64N, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.TVH02.012) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (23. November 2010)

Danke, den werd ich mir mal anschauen. 
Aber sonst ist in dem Bereich von 700-800€ nichts besseres zu finden?

Und ist die GeForce GT 420M besser als die Mobility HD 5650?
Wenn ja, würde ich nämlich den nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

ich hab doch schon geschrieben, dass die 5650 besser ist ^^


hier hast Du auch benchmarks: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (23. November 2010)

Sorry, war mir jetzt nicht ganz klar^^
Danke für die Benchmarks, die werd ich mir mal angucken.

Achso:
Ist es ein großer Unterschied zwischen i3 und i5 bzw i5 und i7?
Auch wenn die selben Gigahertz-Werte angegeben sind? 
Ja, oder?^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

ein i3 wäre für ne 5650 ausreichen, ein i5 ist optimal, aber ein i7 ist übertrieben, vor allem haben die erschwinglichen nur 1,6GHz und sind effektiv nicht schneller als ein i5 mit um die 2,3GHz, aber dafür teurer.

der i5 ist nen Tick besser als ein i3, selbst bei gleichem Takt. ist halt eine leicht verbesserte Architektur.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (23. November 2010)

Achso, gut. Danke für die zahlreichen und hilfreichen Antworten. Dann werde ich mir jetzt den Travelmate mit Ati-Karte kaufen.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (23. November 2010)

Nimm doch das, hat noch en bissel mehr power in der Grafik...


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (24. November 2010)

Das ist auch nicht schlecht, hat aber auch nur ne halb so große Festplatte.
Und kostet 20€ mehr, das wäre ja nicht das Problem, aber dazu kommt ja noch das fehlende Betriebssystem, was nochmal 80€ kostet. Also eher nicht. ^^


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin nochmal ins Zweifeln gekommen, eventuell würde ich mir nen Aspire Timeline kaufen.

Also zum Vergleich stehen der Travelmate und der Aspire Timeline.

Der Preis wäre egal, das sind ja nur 20€ mehr.
Von der Leistung wären beide gleich, der Aspire hätte sogar noch ne größere Festplatte. 

Besonderes Argument für mich wäre die höhere Mobilität und die längere Akkulaufzeit.

Allerdings wiegt das fehlende DVD-Laufwerk schon ziemlich schwer...

Was meint ihr? Ich würde den Laptop wie gesagt hauptsächlich zum Surfen & Spielen nehmen. 
Sind externe Laufwerke viel langsamer als die integrierten? Und sind 13" zu klein?


----------



## Torsley (2. Dezember 2010)

also mein Acer TravelMate 5740G-5464G64Mnss 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ist vorgestern angekommen bin bis jetzt vollstens zufrieden. mal sehen ob noch was kommt was mich stört.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

Ein externes LW würde reichen, da man heutzutage eh WENN überhaupt das LW nur zur Installation oder zur Kopierschutzabfrage braucht. Aber dann müßtest Du halt bei den Games, die nur mit eingelegter CD/DVD laufen, das Ding immer parat haben. Per USb 2.0 hast Du ca. 25 MB/s, das wären in etwa 16x DVD-Speed.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (3. Dezember 2010)

Würde ich nicht mal zum Spielen immer unbedingt dran haben müssen, wenn man ein Spiel gekauft hat, ist es völlig legal es zu cracken.
Das würde ich dann zwecks Komfort sicherlich tun.

Aber ich denke mal, dass 13 Zoll zu klein sind.
Also ich brauche das Notebook wie gesagt hauptsächlich zum Spielen & Surfen, da sind 15 Zoll schon besser, oder?

Ich hab da grade keine Vorstellung von....^^

Ich denke, dass es zum Spielen gehen würde, aber im Internet müsste man schon viel Scrollen, oder?

Edit:
Gibt es vielleicht einen vom Preis und Leistung ähnlichen/gleichen Laptop wie diesen, der 15" hat?
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+7745g+5464g50mnks+der+gamer


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2010)

Nur nebenbei: es ist NICHT völlig legal, es zu cracken, nur weil man das SPiel besitzt. Es ist grundsätzlich illegal, einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen. Zudem beinhalten cracks bzw. die Seiten wo man die bekommt, nicht selten Viren&co, und auch wenn ein neuer Patch rauskommt sitzt man oft doof da. Bei Spielen, die aktiviert werden müssen oder ne onlineverbindung brauchen, kann es auch schnell passieren, dass die Publisher cracks erkennen und Dir Dein Spiel dann sperren.

Wegen der Größe: wieviel Du scrollen musst hängt nur von der Auflösung ab, nicht von der Displaygröße.

Wegen des Notebooks mit ner 5850: gibt es in 15,6 Zoll für ca. 1100€. Ist das noch o.k?


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (4. Dezember 2010)

Wäre die 5850 viel besser als die 5650?
Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, 1100€ sind mir viel zu viel ^^

Ich denke mal, dass ich mir den 13"er von Amazon bestelle und wenn er mir zu klein ist, schick ich ihn zurück und nehm den 15"er...

Vielleicht wären 14" ein guter Kompromiss, wenn er nicht zu klein, aber relativ mobil sein soll. Nur hab ich bisjetzt keine richtig guten 14" gefunden.
Hättet ihr da ne Empfehlung?

Und zu den Cracks:
Wäre sowieso mehr die Ausnahme als die Regel, Steam und Co machen DVDs für Spiele heute eigentlich fast überflüssig...


----------



## Torsley (4. Dezember 2010)

die übersucht für notebook grakas hilft immer ganz gut um sich einen halbwegs vernünftigen überblick zu verschaffen. Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Mopedcruiser (4. Dezember 2010)

ThorstenHeiko schrieb:


> Wäre die 5850 viel besser als die 5650?
> Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, 1100€ sind mir viel zu viel ^^
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass ich mir den 13"er von Amazon bestelle und wenn er mir zu klein ist, schick ich ihn zurück und nehm den 15"er...


Wie wäre es wenn du mal in einen PC fachgechäfft gehst dun dir dort die Displaygrößen anschaust...


----------



## Torsley (4. Dezember 2010)

Da reicht auch media markt. Da stehen auch alle display größen rum.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (5. Dezember 2010)

Torsley schrieb:


> Da reicht auch media markt. Da stehen auch alle display größen rum.


Genau und dort noch mal in alle 4 Ecken scheißen, dann lohnt sich der besuch auch


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (6. Dezember 2010)

@Torsley:

Du hast geschrieben, dass du den Travelmate gekauft hast.
Was für Spiele spielst du darauf (mit welchen Einstellungen) und wie laufen sie? 
Werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich den Travelmate kaufen.


----------



## Torsley (6. Dezember 2010)

ich hab testweise wow, black ops und sc2 installiert gehabt und nur kurz reingeschnuppert wie sie laufen. eigendlich alles mit voller auflösung auf medium bis high gut spielbar. ich hab jetzt keine großen benchmark sessions durchlaufen lassen. ich kann nachher ja mal bei langer weile nochmal nachsehen.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (6. Dezember 2010)

Nicht nötig, die Infos reichen schon 
Hab bei Youtube ein paar Videos mit dem Laptop gesehen, aktuellere Spiele müssten aktzeptabel laufen.
Für mich wäre nur noch interessant:
Wie ist die Verarbeitung? Ist das Display so schlecht wie in manchen Tests beschrieben? Und wie lange hält der Akku wirklich? 
Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Torsley (6. Dezember 2010)

ich habe mir gar keine großen test zu dem durchgelesen die amazon.de kommentare plus der preis haben mich am ende überzeugt. 

was wird den bemängelt am display? mir fällt jetzt nichts auf womit ich unzufrieden wäre. ok ich müsste morgen mal rausgehen um zu gucken ob bei hellerem tageslicht irgendwas negativ auffällt. 
akku kann ich nichts groß zu sagen. ich hab mir den laptop nicht als primären ersatz geholt anders gesagt habe ich bis jetzt nicht so viel mit rumgespielt. mobilität ist mir nicht so sehr wichtig bei kumpels und um hotel ist ja zum glück meist ne steckdose vorhanden. ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Kritiken sind halt oft im vergleich zu Businessbooks, da meckern Leute, die bisher nur 2500€-Lenovos hatten auch mal gern, wie ach so schlecht die Tastatur sei usw usw - da sollte man nicht allzuviel drauf geben. Sicher könnten Farben und Kontrast besser sein, aber es ist nicht so, dass es "schlecht" ist im Sinne von "oh, schau mal: das gleiche Rot ist ein stück weiter rechts viel heller - und da links ist ein Schatten auf dem Weißen Hintergrund!" oder so was


----------



## Torsley (7. Dezember 2010)

naja gut. ich meine für unter 800€ kann das gesamt packet nunmal nicht überall 100% zustimmung finden. wiegesagt ich finde jetzt nichts an dem display was mich stört.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (7. Dezember 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank.
Eine letzte Frage:

Falls ich doch eine minimal andere Version des Travelmates nehmen würde.. ist der Unterschied zwischen einem i5 mit 2,26 Ghz und einem i5 mit 2,5 ghz sehr groß?
Also merkt man das beim Spielen, Multitasken, usw!?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2010)

Also, im Einzelfall merkt man es vielleicht, aber ich würd da auf keinen Fall 100e mehr zahlen oder so.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (8. Dezember 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank.
Ich hab mir jetzt diesen hier bestellt:
Notebooks > ACER > Travelmate > Acer Travelmate 5740G *Core i5+ATI* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Super Forum. Habt mir alle sehr geholfen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2010)

Dann mal viel Spaß, kannst ja berichten, ob der Deinen Ansprüchen genügt


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke.
Aber davon gehe ich aus 
Der hat ja abgesehen vom Prozessor *genau* die selben Daten wie der andere und ist mind. 100€ billiger (je nach Shop).

Der i5 bei dem hat halt, wie schon gesagt, nur 2,26ghz und keine 2,53. Die kann er aber mit "Turboboost" erreichen.

Wie ist das eigentlich damit? Bringt das viel? Funktioniert das gut?
Ich hab mir das bisjetzt so vorgestellt, dass er eben automatich leicht "übertaktet" wird, wenn es nötig ist. So würde er auch Strom sparen, wenn die Leistung nicht nötig ist. Stimmt das so?

Achja: Und wie sieht das mit "Shared Memory" bei der Graka aus? Standart hat sie 1Gb Videospeicher, mit "Shared Memory" sind laut Herstellerdaten "bis zu 1792 MB" möglich.
Merkt man das? Und wie funktioniert das?
Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem boost musst Du glaub ich schon bewußt machen, da würde es halt auch heißer werden. Aber vlt. steht dazu ja was bei intel oder so? 

Die shared memory bei SO viel eigenem RAM is eher ein Marketink-Gag, keine aktuelle (bezahlbare) Notebookkarte ist so gut, als dass mehr als 1GB eigener RAM irgendwas bringen. Da könnte sich die Graka bei Bedarf halt RAM vom normalen Arbeitsspeicher nehmen. Das ist aber eher so, als würdest Du nem 12jährigen im Restaurant ein 1000g-Steak auftischen und dann noch "bis zu 2kg shared Steak" vom Buffet dazu anzubieten


----------



## Torsley (9. Dezember 2010)

den großen bruder den ich mir bestellt habe bekommt man jetzt meist nichtmal mehr für 777€ jetzt bezahlste fast 900€ ich muss gerade noch glück gehabt haben mit dem preis.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (9. Dezember 2010)

@Herbboy: Achso  Ok, danke.

@Torsley: Ja, das hab ich auch gesehen. Ich wollte ihn grade bei Amazon bestellen, da war er plötzlich 120€ hoch gesetzt. Aber ich finds nicht so schlimm, so hab ich für 80€ weniger einen (eigentlich) genau so guten.


----------



## cyberjack9 (11. Dezember 2010)

MSI GE603 wäre perfekt, ist nur etwas teurer
MSI


----------



## Priko (13. Dezember 2010)

Acer Aspire 5742G-454G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M (LX.RB902.066) | Geizhals.at Österreich

GT540 > HD5650


----------



## Mopedcruiser (13. Dezember 2010)

cyberjack9 schrieb:


> MSI GE603 wäre perfekt, ist nur etwas teurer
> MSI


Sry aber da nimmt man doch lieber das hier: ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Windows 7 - MSI GX640-i7287LW7P


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (15. Dezember 2010)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, bevor ich einen Fehlkauf machen...
Mein Laptop ist zwar schon bestellt (der hier Notebooks > ACER > Travelmate > Acer Travelmate 5740G *Core i5+ATI* bei notebooksbilliger.de), aber ich brauche natürlich noch ein paar Spiele dazu 
Ich hab mir zwar mehrere Benchmarks angeschaut, bin aber nicht zu einem eindeutigen Ergebniss gekommen, ob folgende Spiele darauf laufen:
(und wenn ja, mit welchen Detailgrad?)

GTA IV (das glaube ich aber eigentlich nicht, auch wenn ein Benchmark behauptet das läuft auf Mittel)
Bad Company 2
Crysis!?
Modern Warfare 1 bzw 2
Assassins Creed 2
Fallout 3
Mafia II

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mal kurz eure Meinung dazu sagt 

Der Laptop hat ne HD 5650
einen i5 mit 2,2GHz
4gb RAM

Geschätzt würde mir reichen, ihr kennt euch ja aus hier, ne? 

...


Ist die Festplatte mit 5400rpm eigentlich deutlich (und spürbar) langsamer als mit 7200rpm? 
Und wenn ja, aufs Spielen hat das trotzdem keine Auswirkung, oder?


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ihr keine genaue Antwort wisst, wäre es ganz gut für mich, wenn ich wüsste, auf welchem Niveau die Hd5650 ca im Vergleich zu Desktop-Grakas ist, damit ich dann nach den Anforderungen suchen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2010)

Also, hier hast Du ja viele benchmarks: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  weiter unten viele Spielebenches.

Das reicht also schon für BC BC2, Mafia 2 usw. auf mittleren Details um die 40-45FPS, das ist an sich ganz ok - Desktopkarte wäre eine 8800GT wohl "sogar" schon schneller, denn die Desktop 5670 ist etwas besser als eine 8800GT, und eine Desktop 5670 ist natürlich bessser als eine mobile 5650.

Auf das Spielen hat die Platte IMHO keine merkbaren Auswirkungen. Zur Not holst Du halt eine 7200er dazu, 250GB kosten bei 2,5Zoll als 7200er keine 40€, und nimmst die interne als neue externe zusatz-HDD.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das wäre ne Idee, 640gb kann man als externe immer mal gebrauchen.

Das die Karte so langsam ist, hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht. Aber wenns für die Spiele reicht, bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2010)

njaa, bei Noteboks ist das halt viel schwerer, weil da im Gegensatz zu PC nicht zu allen Seiten 20cm Luft ist  eine Notebook AMD 5870 zB ist noch nicht mal ganz so schnell wie eine Desktop 5770.


----------



## ThorstenHeiko (24. Dezember 2010)

So. Hab den Laptop jetzt ein wenig ausprobiert, bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt ist allerdings ein Problem aufgetreten:
Ich hatte als Auflösung 1300*700. Das hat auch wunderbar funktioniert. Dann wollte ich mir die neusten Treiber für die verbaute Mobility Radeon HD 5650 holen. Die habe ich über dieses Verfahren bei AMD gesucht & gefunden. Als ich sie dann installieren wollte, sprang der Bildschirm während der Installation auf 800*600, d.h. es waren dicke schwarze Streifen oben, unten, links & rechts. Nach der Installation wollte ich das wieder umstellen. Beim Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und "Bildschirmauflösung" ist als Maximale Auflösung aber komischerweise nur 1200*700 auswählbar... Das ist ziemlich doof, weil ich jetzt links und rechts dicke schwarze Streifen habe. Ich bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher, dass ich die richtigen Treiber hatte.

Heruntergeladen habe ich die Treiber auf dieser Seite (Graphics Drivers & Software)
Ausgewählt hatte ich "Notebook Graphics", "Mobility Radeon Serie", "Mobility Radeon Hd 5xxx", "Windows 7 64bit".

Das müsste ja soweit eigentlich alles stimmen, oder?



Edit:

Ok, nach zweimaligem Hoch- und Runterfahren geht es plötzlich wieder normal, hat sich also erledigt


----------



## Torsley (25. Dezember 2010)

sollte die standart auflösung nicht 1366x768 sein? da hören sich alle deine genannten auflösungen eigenartig an. ^^ im übrigen hatte ich auch probleme den passenden treiber zu finden. und habe am ende nur einen auf einer dritt softeware seite gefunden der richtig funktioniert hat. mein treiber hat die genaue bezeichnung.

10-11_mobility_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc

die anderen die ich alle ausprobiert habe hießen alle ein stück anders. das ist jetzt natürlich nicht mehr der aktuellste treiber aber vielleicht kannste dich daran orientieren.

*edit*

oh habe deinen edit zu spät gesehen. ~.~


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

den acer kannste kaufen, der hat nen sehr gutes P/L und ich denke alles läuft ohne probleme, nen freund hat son ding, der ist sehr zufrieden damit....


----------

